# Need Opinion About A Controller



## N-gauged (Mar 27, 2011)

I need a controller for my N-scale track and I'm too poor to buy anything new.
I was want'n to know if yall think $10 is too much for this controller.
It was test'd and works good.

$10 includes the shipping ($5 + $5)









​


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, it's pretty anemic, I think I'd put some additional money together and move upscale a bit.


----------



## N-gauged (Mar 27, 2011)

Well I'm not sure what that word means...
But I think I'm gonna take your advice and save up for a better one.
​


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Of course, with N-gauge, maybe that's all the power you need. I'm used to O-gauge, and any transformer that you don't need help carrying isn't enough.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

That is a rip off for 10 bucks then shipping on top of that = forget about it
You can use any dc transformer rated up to 16 volts. Look at HO stuff, it is the same thing and they are more abundant, which equals cheaper:thumbsup:


----------



## N-gauged (Mar 27, 2011)

It's not $10 + shipping.
It's $5 + $5 for shipping.
So $10 total.

I've decided to hold out for a better one.
​


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

N,

Good decision, I think. For just a few bucks more, I think you can find a much better (used) transformer/controller. Keep your eyes out for MRC Tech (or Tech II, III), etc. Good quality stuff, and not too expensive for used equipment.

TJ


----------



## N-gauged (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanx for the info TJ.​


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Don't forget if you ever decide to swap over to DCC you can use your DC controllers as extra cabs. Most of the DCC makers recommend the smooth dial type for this use.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

PM me with you address. For $5.00 (flat rate box) I can send you a Life Like one that while being the most basic is newer than that. I would not spend the ten on that one. If you have twenty on EBay you can get a Railpower 1300 or basic MRC pack that is far superior.


----------

